# 9550 OC with atitool - windows 64 bit



## subulur (May 23, 2005)

... hi.i'm using windows 64 bit...i've asus 9550 GE... i installed softmod drivers. then ati tool 0.23 (and i also tried 0.24 beta) ... no problem with the drivers ... but remove lock on 9550 box in ati tool is disabled. i can't check it... i tried overclockin but nothing happens... i can't oc my card in xp 64 bit.. 
 it says that xp 64 bits are supported .... plese helllllllpppppp....


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2005)

remove clock lock is not supported in windows xp 64-bit

use catalyst 5.5 .. they have no clock lock


----------



## Zanr Zij (May 24, 2005)

Also user Radlinke-Radclock and ATI TrayTool or ATITool  ( Both ) ... Free OC...

Here ASUS GE on 32bit OS : http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3985835


----------

